# Why Rigid Forks?



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Why Rigid Forks? 
I have been running a carbon frame and fork for the last few years. I feel blazing fast on this setup when the conditions are right (smooth trail, uphill) but when the going gets rough (rock gardens, downhill, roots etc.) I know I am giving up speed. As I start to get fatigued at the end of a long ride it gets worse because the only way to go fast downhill rigid is to let it fly, but when I get tired I try to control my speed more and downhill braking with a rigid fork is a downward spiral, the harder you brake the worse the ride. 

I guess the question is how many of you diehard rigid dudes have gone back to a suspension fork simply because it is more comfortable and therefore a better experience, even better how many think they are faster with the suspension fork on their hardtail SS?


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't ride my ss because I want to be the fastest dude out there.


----------



## nearlynakedjeff (Mar 12, 2013)

I swap out between a recon gold and a steel Surly fork on my El Mar depending on what riding I'm anticipating. It's not like I'm changing it out from ride to ride, mainly for big planned rides, races, etc. Primarily I like to have the rigid fork on.

To me, anything longer than 25 miles in New England is probably going to be more enjoyable with a suspension fork. I do love my rigid fork, and it absolutely kills on climbs, but the quarter mile of downhill rock gardens will leave even the most skilled Jedi ninja single speeders catching up to their group.


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe on the next bike in the future. At the moment I enjoy feeling everything under the bike. Stairs are kind of a pain though.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been experimenting with a rigid fork on my SS. Don't get me wrong I really enjoy it but by no means do I see it as my only option on my bikes from now on. I still have to have a hardtail geared bike. I just enjoy the added variety a rigid SS brings to my bikes but it won't be my only option. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My first experiment with singlespeed was on a rigid fork, and i quickly went back to front suspension. Like you, i just wanted to go faster, and found that i was significantly faster overall with a suspension fork.

Might be worth mentioning; i didnt want to go faster to win anything. I just wanted to go faster because speed=fun.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

If I want, or need to be fast then out comes the FS with gears. 
The SS gets ridden the most, and only as rigid. I do have a spare shock, yet haven't felt the need.
Yes, at times I feel pummeled, but to me the pure feel of carved turns, rock crawling, 
and the ability to mash uphills overrides the need for speed.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

For me, a rigid fork offers only a tiny benefit while climbing. I have no problem with bobbing on my suspension fork and I never use the lockout. Climbing is just a necessary evil anyway. The fun is bombing downhill. A rigid fork offers more precision and doesn't dive when you hit the brakes. But when you get going fast, it hurts. So every time I put the rigid fork on, it comes back off pretty quickly and the Fox goes back on. Most of my trails are XC, not too much chunk or big drops, so I am faster on my single speed with suspension fork than I would be with gears and full suspension. Not that I am racing, but like shenny88 said - speed is fun!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Try bigger tires... With a Minion 2.5 up front and an Ardent 2.4 out back, rolling on 35mm rims, you can run crazy low pressures with excellent durability, and not give up much speed to the squishy guys. Works for me on really techy, rocky central TX trails. On the very few all-out, super long, rock garden descents my dual squish, geared buds get a little bit ahead, but I catch up quickly  Cheaper, lighter, more precise, less to break, less to tune, zero bob, etc... YMMV


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Thor29 said:


> Climbing is just a necessary evil anyway. The fun is bombing downhill...


I've actually come to...not despise climbing anymore. I won't say I love it, but I do find it challenging, and to me, challenging = fun. Beating my previous record, clearing techy sections (especially when the granny geared dudes can't clear), etc. make it almost enjoyable.

I enjoy riding on a rigid fork and actually don't have a suspension fork any more. The frame is non-suspension corrected, so can't put on one even if I wanted to. When I am heading out to a burly trail, the Knard helps soften the blows. I may go back to suspension one day, but as of now, all of my bikes are rigid.


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

I switched to rigid because I suck technically and want to get better and figured it would make me pick better lines and learn how to commit. It seems to have worked.

I also really like climbing and I love the way it feels going up, much better than my Reba RLT even with lockout.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Add some variety to my stable.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Flyin_W said:


> If I want, or need to be fast then out comes the FS with gears.
> The SS gets ridden the most, and only as rigid. I do have a spare shock, yet haven't felt the need.
> Yes, at times I feel pummeled, but to me the pure feel of carved turns, rock crawling,
> and the ability to mash uphills overrides the need for speed.


Ditto.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

One thing I notice us that I get a LOT less pedal strikes with the rigid fork.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Recently switched to 80mm of suspension after 8 years of riding only rigid. I have found I prefer to ride with 175psi in the fork and the compression lockout completely closed. What's the point, you ask? I've been asking myself the same thing.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

CCSS said:


> Try bigger tires... With a Minion 2.5 up front and an Ardent 2.4 out back, rolling on 35mm rims, you can run crazy low pressures with excellent durability, and not give up much speed to the squishy guys. Works for me on really techy, rocky central TX trails. On the very few all-out, super long, rock garden descents my dual squish, geared buds get a little bit ahead, but I catch up quickly  Cheaper, lighter, more precise, less to break, less to tune, zero bob, etc... YMMV


Try this kids. It's fun, fun fun.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

CCSS said:


> Try bigger tires... With a Minion 2.5 up front and an Ardent 2.4 out back, rolling on 35mm rims, you can run crazy low pressures with excellent durability, and not give up much speed to the squishy guys. Works for me on really techy, rocky central TX trails. On the very few all-out, super long, rock garden descents my dual squish, geared buds get a little bit ahead, but I catch up quickly  Cheaper, lighter, more precise, less to break, less to tune, zero bob, etc... YMMV


What he said^^^^


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I only have so many forks and whatnot. I feel like having one rigid singlespeed and one geared full-suspension bike sort of provides an orthogonal set for mountain biking i.e. I could mix them to always have the perfect bike, but since that's too much of a hassle I just consider whether I'll be riding redwood forest or continuos rock gardens.


----------



## nyxcracer (May 6, 2011)

I'm not raving anymore. 
I've got a nice geared bike with a squish fork that I ride very little but that's just me


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Lots of reasons. Most of them have been mentioned one place or another in this thread. Cheaper, less to tune, maintain, or generally worry about breaking, also it's fast enough most places for me. A rigid fork made me look at lines a little harder while I was riding, keeps me on my toes, mentally (heels down lads, heels down!) and it's just something different. I do run larger tires, at least up front (ok, back tire is larger than XC weenie tires too) with lower pressures to smooth things out, and it works well.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Thor29 said:


> Climbing is just a necessary evil anyway. The fun is bombing downhill.


I like the climbing part best, challenging myself and my physique to get to the top. Going downhill, I'm old and brittle and a bit of a wuss, so that's not big on my agenda.


----------



## thatguyat99 (May 20, 2014)

Most of the trails around Atlanta where I live you don't really need suspension. The trails I ride frequently are more challenging to ride single speed and rigid. I can see where suspension will allow you to go faster on certain sections but the peoples I ride with only lose me when they can drop it on a flat section and I obviously can't change gears to match them. I hang with them pretty well on the technical downhills but I also know the lines to take on them. 
I did get my teeth jarred out on some long downhills in the mountains a few weeks ago though. It was still fun. I'll take the immediate and responsive feel of the rigid any day.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Thor29 said:


> For me, a rigid fork offers only a tiny benefit while climbing. I have no problem with bobbing on my suspension fork and I never use the lockout. Climbing is just a necessary evil anyway. The fun is bombing downhill. A rigid fork offers more precision and doesn't dive when you hit the brakes. But when you get going fast, it hurts. So every time I put the rigid fork on, it comes back off pretty quickly and the Fox goes back on. Most of my trails are XC, not too much chunk or big drops, so I am faster on my single speed with suspension fork than I would be with gears and full suspension. Not that I am racing, but like shenny88 said - speed is fun!


+1 on this. I've had my fair share of riding SS rigid, 3-4 hour average weekend rides, including one 6 hour event. At the time I enjoyed it, but I'm now having more fun bombing down hills, rockier terrain, and best of all, drops and jumps, of 3-6ft. I climbed pretty decent on my SS rigid, but I sucked on the downs. I think I'm now a more balanced rider with a longer travel suspension fork.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Why limit yourself? Own both. Buy an extra crown race and use whichever one suits you whenever it suits you. It's not difficult to swap a fork back and forth.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Earthpig said:


> Why limit yourself? Own both. Buy an extra crown race and use whichever one suits you whenever it suits you. It's not difficult to swap a fork back and forth.


This...


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

Like someone above mentioned.

Get some high volume tyres on wide rims. I run 35mm internal width carbon rims - super stiff - with Ikon 2.35 front and rear at 20psi. (165 pounds / 75 kg)

The only time I wish I had a fork is on brake ruts in fast steep descending switch backs/turns. Brake ruts just plain sucks on a rigid bike, but not enough to make me want to run squish.

For DH fun / jumping / drops etc. I have a SS steel with 140mm up front - rigid bikes just aren't meant for big jumps and drops. I do it, but it hurts. 

Regardless, most of the trails I do are XC to light AM riding and rigid SS gives me the best feeling and the most fun. I find that I'm having fun finding challenging climbs to be followed by fast descents. I think that's why I like riding rigid so much - the whole trail becomes a rush. Climbs are not chores but awesome challenges ;-)

thats my 2c anyway


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

rigid roolz.

rog


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigid well when its wet with loads of sticky clay, not having a fork arch means I can still ride, a lighter bike is always better  sure on long rides you get beaten up, but nothing does the ego better than riding past 29 HTs up a hill on your 26 SS. All pain is good and when your suffering riding past a geared bike just eases that pain a whole lot


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

conrad said:


> Rigid well when its wet with loads of sticky clay, not having a fork arch means I can still ride, a lighter bike is always better  sure on long rides you get beaten up, but nothing does the ego better than riding past 29 HTs up a hill on your 26 SS. All pain is good and when your suffering riding past a geared bike just eases that pain a whole lot


on the up, and the down

rog


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I wanted to improve my technical skills, improve my fitness level, and build up something unique. I started with a Tange steel fork on my old Litespeed ti frame, then scored I nice Gene Spicer ti rigid fork on eBay. It was so light that I thought the seller had ripped me off and sent me an empty box!

That was about 10 years ago. Even though I ride a steel ss hardtail most of the time, I'll pull out the ti rigid when I need a fresh take on an "old" trail. 

JMJ


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I vastly prefer riding rigid. It's more challenging, I think the handling is better (no geo changes). However, in a competitive environment, mainly the occassional races I do, I find I perform much better with the squish up front.


----------



## iceboxsteve (Feb 22, 2012)

Thor29 said:


> Climbing is just a necessary evil anyway. The fun is bombing downhill.


All wrong you have it young padawan.


----------



## njSS (Jun 5, 2013)

For me, the ladies SERIOUSLY love checking my rig out standing next to full squish rides and automatically labeling me as "badass". Check that, attention given from everyone at the trailhead and out on the trails makes rigid riding awesome.

Honestly though, the feeling of being connected to the trail both up and downhill. It gives you a beating at first, but over time you become accustomed to it and learn to pick better lines and know how to manipulate the bike to give you the best/fastest line while still being smooth. I know exactly how my bike will react to roots, rocks, etc and I can react to it immediately; I become one with the bike, if that's not too cliche to say. The fun of bombing a descent scattered with rocks and roots on a rigid can be zen-like as well!

On former bikes I did have a squish fork, because that's what everyone was running and I didn't know any other options. But after a few unfortunate incidents (probably just a fluke and the terrible support of the LBS) of losing pressure minutes into a ride and would end up bottoming out the fork made it more of a hassle to deal with and ended a lot of my rides prematurely. That's definitely not the norm though, but that experience alone made me switch over to the rigid side and haven't looked back since.


----------



## iceboxsteve (Feb 22, 2012)

When I started riding as a poor drinking college student, my first bike was a rigid with some gears (to accommodate the lack of fitness). A few months later when I broke the rear derailleur it became a rigid SS.

I can't say a) how better riding SS rigid makes you and b) how much f-ing fun it is.

Now that I have a job I bought a new, purpose built, SS. I put a fork on it because the guys I ride with are on FS-geared uber-bikes. And yes, a little squish means I don't lose them on downhills.

That said, I miss the rigid tremendously. As njSS put it, and no its not cliche, I felt so much more in tune with the bike and thus the trail. Every little reaction I wanted, I got. I was in complete control. And in the zone.

Another bit I find interesting. Before I moved to Cape Cod I climbed. The finesse, the calculated movements, slow, steady, the raw beauty of the dance with the rock. I see it all in riding rigid. Watching a guy clean a rock garden in cool, calculated, control, is awe-inspiring.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

> For me, the ladies SERIOUSLY love checking my rig out standing next to full squish rides and automatically labeling me as "badass". Check that, attention given from everyone at the trailhead and out on the trails makes rigid riding awesome.


Trust me, the vast majority of women are not paying any attention to what kind of fork you have on your bike. There are a few that will sure, but most really don't care enough to even look. 

I just got my very first rigid about 2 months ago. I have only ridden it maybe 5-6 times so far but I must say I am not really feeling the love for it so far. I am trying to give it an honest go before making a final determination but so far meh.....it's rough as hell and I find myself braking all the time because I am getting beat to hell and I just want it to stop. I like the SS thing but the rigid not so sure. It is very light and easy to control and I love the way the bike corners but after awhile I find myself just wanting to quit because I am just tired of all the jarring.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

catsruletn said:


> Trust me, the vast majority of women are not paying any attention to what kind of fork you have on your bike. There are a few that will sure, but most really don't care enough to even look.
> 
> I just got my very first rigid about 2 months ago. I have only ridden it maybe 5-6 times so far but I must say I am not really feeling the love for it so far. I am trying to give it an honest go before making a final determination but so far meh.....it's rough as hell and I find myself braking all the time because I am getting beat to hell and I just want it to stop. I like the SS thing but the rigid not so sure. It is very light and easy to control and I love the way the bike corners but after awhile I find myself just wanting to quit because I am just tired of all the jarring.


It shouldn't be that bad for most xc trails....what is your setup?


----------



## Falcon25 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have 100 miles on my new Crave SL in 2 weeks of riding. Last season I was on a Scalpel 29er Carbon 2... I must say that I am faster on the Crave. I was very worried based on posts that I read. I'm wayyyyyy faster uphill. Even with the push button lockout, at 200+ lbs I lost a lot of energy w/ the lefty bouncing. I can hammer out of the seat all day with the rigid fork. Super efficient power transfer. I'm a little slower downhill, but not enough to outweigh my gains uphill. On the flats I'm about the same. I had to get used to a faster cadence, but overall the simplicity is fantastic. The downside: I can't relax for a second... Constant scan for the right line is necessary... No time to swat a bug, block my face for a thorn bush, etc. One handed riding is also not advisable, because one bad hit will knock 1 hand right off the bars... So aside from hand fatigue... It's awesome. I think that riding for 20+ years and learning back when suspension didn't do much is probably a big help... So that's a long winded critique of full rigid singlespeed... It rocks!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

After years of racing on rigid SS, this season I am using a fork (with lockout). I basically switched because I am getting old (52) and the impact of riding rigid was significant, especially for the endurance races, such as 8 hour solos. 

I am a bit faster on downhills, but mostly I am more comfortable.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

It's just more fun for me, especially in the prairies. Coming from Vancouver with DH bikes, prairie got too boring too fast even with a HT. With rigid though, I'm still having fun on it after 3-4 years on the same trails.


----------



## mattedhead (Jan 24, 2012)

Because beer.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

rob1035 said:


> I vastly prefer riding rigid.


that's what she said


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

4nbstd said:


> With rigid though, I'm still having fun on it after 3-4 years...


that's what she said


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

serious said:


> ...the impact of riding rigid was significant...


that's what she said


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

catsruletn said:


> I just got my very first rigid about 2 months ago. I have only ridden it maybe 5-6 times so far but I must say I am not really feeling the love for it so far. I am trying to give it an honest go before making a final determination but so far meh.....it's rough as hell...


that's what she said


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Calling TeamDicky, calling TeamDicky. I have had the displeasure of being passed at embarrassing speed by TeamDicky on his SS rigid bike. Although humbled, I was also inspired to build a fully dedicated rigid bike.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

robtre said:


> Calling TeamDicky, calling TeamDicky. I have had the displeasure of being passed at embarrassing speed by TeamDicky on his SS rigid bike. Although humbled, I was also inspired to build a fully dedicated rigid bike.


Haha! I am thinking about converting my Verhauen to rigid since I am enjoying it so much on my fat bike.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

robtre said:


> Calling TeamDicky, calling TeamDicky. I have had the displeasure of being passed at embarrassing speed by TeamDicky on his SS rigid bike. Although humbled, I was also inspired to build a fully dedicated rigid bike.


He's probably busy riding tires we can't get yet


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

My SS is rigid as is my geared bike. I love it! Mostly ride backcountry trails in Montana so pretty rugged. Push ups and planks can help your core and the DH.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

For me it's the simplicity, the minimalism. Less time and money spent fiddling with contraptions


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

iceboxsteve said:


> All wrong you have it young padawan.


correctomundo

climbing is awesome, downhills are useless filler in-between climbs


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

robtre said:


> Calling TeamDicky, calling TeamDicky. I have had the displeasure of being passed at embarrassing speed by TeamDicky on his SS rigid bike. Although humbled, I was also inspired to build a fully dedicated rigid bike.


Sorry. The battery went dead on my beeper.

What are we talking about?


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

teamdicky said:


> Sorry. The battery went dead on my beeper.
> 
> What are we talking about?


Rigid obviously works for you, whats your secret?


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

robtre said:


> Rigid obviously works for you, whats your secret?


this can't be a serious question........

rog


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

newmarketrog said:


> this can't be a serious question........
> 
> rog


For sure. As if I would share my wealth of knowledge and tactical secrets whilst still in my racing prime so that such information could be used against me.

Rigid single speeding > rocket science


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

teamdicky said:


> For sure. As if I would share my wealth of knowledge and tactical secrets whilst still in my racing prime so that such information could be used against me.
> 
> Rigid single speeding > rocket science


I don't race dude, just looking for some colorful commentary.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

robtre said:


> I don't race dude, just looking for some colorful commentary.


It's a combination of anger, looseness, grips, pull-ups, callouses, tire volume, high spots, looking way ahead, not wearing a visor or goggles, metal music, Hall and Oates, full-zip sleeveless jerseys, unpadded gloves, exact tire pressure, and a certain ability to ignore pain and long term effects.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

teamdicky said:


> It's a combination of anger, looseness, grips, pull-ups, callouses, tire volume, high spots, looking way ahead, not wearing a visor or goggles, metal music, Hall and Oates, full-zip sleeveless jerseys, unpadded gloves, exact tire pressure, and a certain ability to ignore pain and long term effects.


Best answer ever!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

teamdicky said:


> It's a combination of anger, looseness, grips, pull-ups, callouses, tire volume, high spots, looking way ahead, not wearing a visor or goggles, metal music, Hall and Oates, full-zip sleeveless jerseys, unpadded gloves, exact tire pressure, and a certain ability to ignore pain and long term effects.


You had me at metal Hall & Oates music, but then you go ahead and throw in the full sleeveless hooded jersey and now you get my vote for the best answer and some measly rep.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

FoShizzle said:


> that's what she said


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been riding a 2013 kona unit with a whisky no 7 carbon fork. This is mostly echoing stuff that's already been said here. 

1. Less weight. If you go carbon, way less weight. For example, a 100mm Fox Float 29 is 3.25-3.5 lbs, my whisky no 7 is 1.41 lbs.
2. No loss of power to suspension compression. You don't realize how much power you lose to fork compression until you've climbed/accelerated/mashed on a rigid hardtail. 
3. No geometry changes/more precise steering.
4. Partly out of necessity and aided by the aforementioned increase in steering precision, you pick better lines. It makes you a better rider.
5. Every local trail you've ridden becomes new again.
6. It's seriously a ton of fun.


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

spatchy said:


> I have been riding a 2013 kona unit with a whisky no 7 carbon fork. This is mostly echoing stuff that's already been said here.
> 
> 1. Less weight. If you go carbon, way less weight. For example, a 100mm Fox Float 29 is 3.25-3.5 lbs, my whisky no 7 is 1.41 lbs.
> 2. No loss of power to suspension compression. You don't realize how much power you lose to fork compression until you've climbed/accelerated/mashed on a rigid hardtail.
> ...


What he said. I just started riding with a rigid fork now that I have a Crave SL. It's been an eye opener. Not that I don't see a place for suspension, but I really feel like this is something one has to experience if they want to fine tune some skills and turn familiar trails into a new experience. And it's no slouch either, it takes more finesse in some parts of my local trails for sure, but it's also so efficient and responsive that it makes it a ton of fun.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

I had the rigid fork on my Stumpjumper SS carbon frame for over 1,000 miles. Lots of my training are long rides, 5-6 hours long. We have lots of rocks on our trails. I love the feeling of a rigid bike when the trails are smooth. I went back and fourth a few times to my suspension fork when I first built up my bike end of this winter. As the trails get more hammered I was getting beat up especially from all of the braking bumps. Holy heck those and washboard fire roads are the absolute worst on rigid forks. I put my suspension fork on yesterday and went for a rocky ride. I felt as if I was on a full suspension bike. So comfortable. Not as quick in the handling department but when you have suspension on the front one does not need to dodge all of the rocks, just ride over them. Sometimes the quickest line is not always the smoothest one. I feel as if I have a new bike all over again. I think this fork is staying on. There were a lot of downhills I would dread with my Chisel fork and now I am looking forward to them again. Who would have thought a mountain biker would be bummed when a chunky long downhill was looming? There is a penalty for running a suspension fork but I am not sure it outweighs the fun factor of a nice technical downhill 40+ miles into a ride.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

There is a place for both. I have both and like to run both depending on my mood. 

I will say that Im surprised some of the trails I can ride rigid. It's fun but I don't do it all the time. Some times I like the squish up front and run my Unit a little harder.


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

TahoeSS said:


> I had the rigid fork on my Stumpjumper SS carbon frame for over 1,000 miles. Lots of my training are long rides, 5-6 hours long. We have lots of rocks on our trails. I love the feeling of a rigid bike when the trails are smooth. I went back and fourth a few times to my suspension fork when I first built up my bike end of this winter. As the trails get more hammered I was getting beat up especially from all of the braking bumps. Holy heck those and washboard fire roads are the absolute worst on rigid forks. I put my suspension fork on yesterday and went for a rocky ride. I felt as if I was on a full suspension bike. So comfortable. Not as quick in the handling department but when you have suspension on the front one does not need to dodge all of the rocks, just ride over them. Sometimes the quickest line is not always the smoothest one. I feel as if I have a new bike all over again. I think this fork is staying on. There were a lot of downhills I would dread with my Chisel fork and now I am looking forward to them again. Who would have thought a mountain biker would be bummed when a chunky long downhill was looming? There is a penalty for running a suspension fork but I am not sure it outweighs the fun factor of a nice technical downhill 40+ miles into a ride.


I can see that. My observations are from my experience, and also I have a full suspension bike still to take where I'd rather not ride the rigid. I plan on always having a suspension option, even when I sell the current bike, but I'll probably keep this singlespeed rigid.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

njSS said:


> For me, the ladies SERIOUSLY love checking my rig out standing next to full squish rides and automatically labeling me as "badass". Check that, attention given from everyone at the trailhead and out on the trails makes rigid riding awesome.
> 
> Honestly though, the feeling of being connected to the trail both up and downhill. It gives you a beating at first, but over time you become accustomed to it and learn to pick better lines and know how to manipulate the bike to give you the best/fastest line while still being smooth. I know exactly how my bike will react to roots, rocks, etc and I can react to it immediately; I become one with the bike, if that's not too cliche to say. The fun of bombing a descent scattered with rocks and roots on a rigid can be zen-like as well!
> 
> On former bikes I did have a squish fork, because that's what everyone was running and I didn't know any other options. But after a few unfortunate incidents (probably just a fluke and the terrible support of the LBS) of losing pressure minutes into a ride and would end up bottoming out the fork made it more of a hassle to deal with and ended a lot of my rides prematurely. That's definitely not the norm though, but that experience alone made me switch over to the rigid side and haven't looked back since.


Hey Jarod, thanks for helping me out with my flat tire today. Let's ride deer park sometime!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I got started on a rigid bike after buying a Vicious Motivator used from a local guy a few years ago.

That bike came with a Vicious fork, and was my second 29er, the other being an Ellsworth Evolve I bought new.

When Ells fork got sent back for warranty work, I rode the Vicious.

Started to like it, yes, but when Ellsworth was back in one piece and I rode it on the local trails, I just didn't dig it.

So I rode the Vicious.

Then I got a singlespeed.

Which takes advantage of the rigid fork so perfectly.

At this point I have my former SS (SC Highball) set up with gears and rigid fork, and my SS (Kona Raijin) set up rigid as well.

Guess what bike I ride exclusively in the woods...



SPP


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

rigid and single with a proper gear ratio (one in which you dislike cuz it's hard) makes your whole body stronger. it's why most ssers actually look fit and not like concentration camp victims from the waist up.

rog


----------



## sasu (Nov 16, 2013)

Good to hear! I just received a Marin CXR 29er carbon frame and am waiting for a Kinesis Maxlight IX rigid carbon fork. This will be my light Single Speed. The frame and fork should be less than 2 kg together which will compensate for heavy All Mountain rims and fat tires.

My heavy Single Speed is a Kona Honzo with 140 mm suspension fork.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm just getting back into riding after a 10 year break. Started out with a 29er HT, but a couple of my riding buds ride SS. I swore I'd never, _ever_ buy one. A few weeks ago I bought one of the Nashbar Bees Knees 650b single speeds since I wanted to try the 650b and SS thing, and I couldn't resist the sale. I hated it at first, it was brutal from both a fitness and a jarring standpoint being rigid. But, I converted it to tubeless, and the lower pressures have helped some. I honestly think at this point, that I have more fun on the SS, because I'm so much more focused on / in tune with the ride for lack of a better description. Just my noob $.02


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

I like my Rigid just fine. Now if I can only find that rebound damper knob ; -)


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

HPIguy said:


> ... I honestly think at this point, that I have more fun on the SS, because I'm so much more focused on / in tune with the ride for lack of a better description...


Nailed it!

I've been riding my FS geared bike more than normal this summer as I've been traveling and riding and want to make sure I'm covered for all eventualities... but after every ride I've done so far, I've kicked myself for not taking the rigid SS. At the end of the day, I think I'm really just trying to recreate my bmx days!


----------



## rakerdeal (Oct 28, 2008)

To me the fun of riding rigid is that I can ride for an hour and get a bunch of exercise. I'm not going to take the rigid to a race or to the big drops if I am with a group. I'll ride rigid when I'm solo and want to have some down-to-earth fun negotiating technical stuff and powering my Prius motor (LOL) up hills. I'm 60 years old and have to admit I do find it interesting how many say they can't do this because they are old. You can, and you can have more stimulation riding rigid, but slamming around with the fast crowd won't work. Actually the older I get and the less interested I am in racing or matching others' speed the more rigid I enjoy.


----------



## njSS (Jun 5, 2013)

shreddr said:


> Hey Jarod, thanks for helping me out with my flat tire today. Let's ride deer park sometime!


It's been a busy month or so and I haven't been able to get out to ride as much as I'd have liked, but am free Sundays/Mondays to ride Deer Park again!

So over the course of the spring and summer I began with the stock carbon fork on my Crave. After 500 miles of rocky north NJ terrain, I gave in and put on a 100mm Reba. It definitely softened up the ride and I could ride longer. What's interesting to me is how mentally I became lazy on the trail; I picked poor lines since I knew suspension would soak up the hits when I could have picked a much better/faster line. It also made me aware of my unnecessary braking habits causing the fork to dive during hard brakes in technical sections.

I have gone over the bars 0 times on the rigid, while I averaged 1-2 OTB each weekend since June on the Reba. Mentally, I just couldn't train my brain to react positively to the suspension up front. I could never get fully comfortable on tight switchbacks and rocky technical sections and felt like the fork was just squirrely..not confidence inspiring. Granted, this is most likely a personal issue with me mentally and skill-wise, but since switching back to the carbon fork this past weekend I was able to clear switchback sections and rock gardens with ease and a million times more confident and comfortable - Plus with the added benefit of previously recognizing and addressing my poor braking habit which made me quicker and with less dabs in tough sections. I logged my longest ride with my Crave today with zero issues! There are days where I think I'll use the Reba, but as a daily driver I think I'm sticking with the rigid setup.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

*Ya, I like the rigid.*



njSS said:


> I have gone over the bars 0 times on the rigid, while I averaged 1-2 OTB each weekend since June on the Reba.


I feel you!

Some photos from a race last weekend.

In the air...








Not the best landing...check the front tire...








But I was able to ride it out without going over the bars. No crash, no flat tire, no bent rim, nothing. The trail gods were good to me.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

A rigid bike is to a hardtail what a surgeon's scalpel is to a utility knife.

The amount of precision and control I have on a rigid bike is addictive.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Rigid forks don't dive.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Suspension forks don't need kidney belts...


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pain threshold*



teamdicky said:


> metal music, Hall and Oates,


 Luv the Hall & Oates thrash bootleg vinyl ; -)


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Very true, the steering precision is what it is all about. You have to learn to absorb the impact and let the shock wave travel through bent arms and down your back. Takes absolutely perfect bike set up to achieve that. Too long or too short, and you just get hammered in the rough.


----------



## djrez4 (Apr 6, 2012)

No shock pressure to maintain, no damping to tweek, no seals to rebuild.

Just swing a leg over and ride.


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

NordieBoy said:


> Suspension forks don't need kidney belts...


haha, True. I actually feel like I would not mind a kidney belt on some of the super fast knarly rocky/rooty/loose descents - does not happen that often though.

In general, for me at least, the pros outweigh the cons when riding ridig. I recently put a Maxxis Chronicle 29by3 up front on the Niner (yes, it just clears the RDO fork) and that has made for some fun times at 15psi.

Now, to go riding some more :thumbsup:


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

As the OP I never expected this post to have so much duration. I have come to terms with the rigid fork and it is staying on. I love the direct drive and speedy feel which I think I might hinder a little if I went with a fork, and I am not into the on-off lock-out setup. 

As I considered the fork I realized I rode the first 6 years rigid (pre Rock Shox) and back then everything was worse, brakes, tires, wheels you name it. The first time I rode the 29er rigid SS, I knew that was a magic combination and love riding it. 

I am now in the hunt for the perfect tire combo. I like low weight rubber, but feel like I give up some ride comfort, the bigger tires ride better but feel sluggish. I am now riding Racing Ralph 2.25" which are a good compromise between weight and traction, but I think I could get a little more comfort with something bigger so I will keep experimenting.

Ride on brothers!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2.35 Racing Ralph! On my rigid bike I run a 2.35 up front and 2.25 in back. Both TLR/Snakeskin. Love the combo.


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

Its hard to describe what its like to ride a fast,twisty,tacky trail on a rigid fork that connects
me to the trail like nothing else does. I still like gears and suspension for long rides and 
races but to just be immersed in the love of riding I'll take the ss rigid every time.


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Excuse if this is a stupid question, but the reason one just wouldnt use the lock out on a suspension fork vs full rigid, is weight saving, mainly, right?


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

isis07734 said:


> Excuse if this is a stupid question, but the reason one just wouldnt use the lock out on a suspension fork vs full rigid, is weight saving, mainly, right?


Mostly, yes. But, there are some other benefits.... predictable handling, no fork dive and no bouncing around at variously. A rigid fork always reacts the same. It can also be a purist/minimalist thing.

I personally just love the way it handles, the efficiency and the fun of riding rigid.


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, mc!

Is fork drive when the lock out gives a bit, even when locked out?


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

a suspension fork's lockout function isn't designed to be ridden hard in lockout mode. 

rog


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

newmarketrog said:


> a suspension fork's lockout function isn't designed to be ridden hard in lockout mode.
> 
> rog


That's kind of interesting, why is that?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

eatsleepbikes said:


> Its hard to describe what its like to ride a fast,twisty,tacky trail on a rigid fork that connects me to the trail like nothing else does.


Yep, especially with some out of the saddle short rises to drop the squishies...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

shreddr said:


> That's kind of interesting, why is that?


because mashing on a locked out fork will blow out the seals on the damper.

I met a guy the other day who bought a bike with an entry level rockshox fork with lockout. he complained that the fork didn't ride like a rigid fork when locked out, so he returned the bike to the store. I called SRAM to ask them about this and they said that the damper lock out is designed to "fail" if bashed too hard, so that the fork will survive that kind of thrashing. I wanted to tell him, "if you want a rigid fork, buy a bike with a rigid fork, idiot."


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> because mashing on a locked out fork will blow out the seals on the damper.


Really?


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

anyone using M5 or M3 mosso rigid forks?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> Really?


Bicycle suspension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I could never understand why someone would want to pay extra and carry the extra weight of a suspension fork (or rear shock) and then want a option that defeats the very fearure it's designed to do.

The only place suspension lockout makes any sense in on the showroom floor IMO. Seems to be a big selling feature.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

some people ride their bike TO the trails or connect trail sections by road. sometimes the trail is flat and boring. sometimes people ride their mountain bikes places other than technical singletrack. in those instances, a bobbing fork is just annoying. suspension for the chunk, rigid for the flat stuff.

I happen to love my Manitou fork because it has a range from full lockout (with a blow-off) to full squish. however, sometimes I take it off and put my Surly fork back on.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Locking out your suspension fork is to rigid what leaving your geared bike in one gear is to riding SS. It's just NOT the same! Haha


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good way of putting it, Ark. 

I only have one bike- unfortunately I commute on it more than trail ride it. So it's almost always on lock out- and yes it's true, you lose serious efficiency when it's clicked on to boingy mode. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

isis07734 said:


> Is fork drive when the lock out gives a bit, even when locked out?


My interpretation of fork DIVE is when you ride down that steep spot that suddenly ends on level ground. Then you get your timing slightly wrong and your fork bottoms out, helping you to face plant among the roots  (If you have rear suspension too, it might "help" by rising the rear a little)

Hard braking on any surface is another thing that can cause your fork to compress a lot when you don't want it to.


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

if you use rigid forks and ride only on roads it won't hurt that much right?


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> I could never understand why someone would want to pay extra and carry the extra weight of a suspension fork (or rear shock) and then want a option that defeats the very fearure it's designed to do.
> 
> The only place suspension lockout makes any sense in on the showroom floor IMO. Seems to be a big selling feature.


You've clearly never done any long distance riding. I lock out my fork anytime I have to climb out of the saddle. It makes climbing significantly more efficient, and I can open it back up and have the squish while bombing the downhill.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

maintenance. 30 hour interval? That's once a month you want me to disassemble the fork to replace the oil. No. Maintenance on a Salsa Cromoto Fork is pretty easy. Until the fork mfgs get their shizzle together, I'm staying rigid.


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Force, it shouldn't hurt on roads..

My Suntour fork just started speaking, but its all spring, not fluids in there...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> Bicycle suspension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





wikipedia said:


> Lockout refers to a mechanism to disable a suspension mechanism to render it substantially rigid. This may be desirable during climbing or sprinting to prevent the suspension from absorbing power applied by the rider. Some lockout mechanisms also feature a "blow off" system that deactivates the lockout when an appropriate force is applied to help prevent damage to the shock and rider injury under high unexpected loads.


Sounds good to me although the blow-off is more for comfort, not injury prevention.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the blow-off is so you don't do stuff like this dunce: http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/best-bmx-commuter-build-you-can-imagine-931984.html


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

isis07734 said:


> Thanks, mc!
> 
> Is fork drive when the lock out gives a bit, even when locked out?


Fork Dive is when the fork compresses (or dives) during braking or cornering. A well tuned fork will not dive as much, but there will still be some dive under these conditions.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

solo-x said:


> You've clearly never done any long distance riding. I lock out my fork anytime I have to climb out of the saddle. It makes climbing significantly more efficient, and I can open it back up and have the squish while bombing the downhill.


You clearly know nothing about me.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> You clearly know nothing about me.


You are correct, I know nothing about you except for what you write. Your comment implies that you're either horrible at online sarcasm, or never put yourself in situations where you could see the benefit of a suspension fork with lockout.

Ps. Not all rigid setups are lighter than a squish setup. My steel fork weighs as much as my Fox.

Pss. I personally use a rigid fork for training purposes. I don't alter my line any from what I'd ride with a full suspension bike. This helps me develop the skills necessary to efficiently clear technical sections at speed and makes me even faster and more efficient when I have suspension to help as well.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Saddle Up said:


> I could never understand why someone would want to pay extra and carry the extra weight of a suspension fork (or rear shock) and then want a option that defeats the very fearure it's designed to do.
> 
> The only place suspension lockout makes any sense in on the showroom floor IMO. Seems to be a big selling feature.


Sorry but this post borders on stupidity.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I worked in a shop for over 6 years which gave me the opportunity to ride just about every bike in both Specialized and Rocky Mountains line up. Living near the Rocky Mountains gave me access to some of the best trails in the world. Not once did I reach down to lock out the suspension. 

Maybe it's neccessary when you pedal a bike like you are climbing a ladder. I have nothing against suspension, I do find lock out to be a useless feature personally, if you both don't agree I really couldn't give a rat's ass. Carry on.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Saddle Up said:


> I worked in a shop for over 6 years which gave me the opportunity to ride just about every bike in both Specialized and Rocky Mountains line up. Living near the Rocky Mountains gave me access to some of the best trails in the world. Not once did I reach down to lock out the suspension.
> 
> Maybe it's neccessary when you pedal a bike like you are climbing a ladder. I have nothing against suspension, I do find lock out to be a useless feature personally, if you both don't agree I really couldn't give a rat's ass. Carry on.


An entire industry and the racers in it (including me) value suspension lockout. For performance (as in racing) it is impossible to argue against it.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

serious said:


> An entire industry and the racers in it (including me) value suspension lockout. For performance (as in racing) it is impossible to argue against it.


Yea, I have to agree with Serious here. The remote lockout is an awesome feature that is valuable to most. Even if you have the smoothest pedal stroke in the world, there is a big benefit.

For singlespeeders, I think there is even more value to the remote lockout feature since we are climbing out of the saddle often.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep. If you've ever had to sprint to beat 30 other guys to the start of the single track, or climb 12k in a 100 miler on a single speed, then the advantage of suspension with a lockout is something you're familiar with.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

mcoplea said:


> The remote lockout is an awesome feature that is valuable to most.


Remote lockout has its obvious benefits.

Another question is, do I really want the same things out of a bike as "most".

One could also argue that 5" of rear suspension, 30 gears, 20 pound bike weight, and remotely controlled dropper seat post are valuable for most. Not everybody really really wants them.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Back in 1993, I went from Fat Chance Wicked with a Rock Shox Mag21 to a rigid Bridgestone MB-2. In 2007, I went from my 1994 Rhygin Ra with a Rock Shox Judy (1996) to a Ted Wojcik with an Igleheart segmented fork. Both times I wanted to go back to my riding roots when suspension wasn't available. I do enjoy both and have different riding styles for each. I don't have a clear preference though I likethe look of the rigid bike a bit more.

I've had several bikes since 2007, some hard tails and some rigid, and have come back to the Ted Wojcik. I recently had Circle A Cycles build me a new fork with a Pacenti crown as well as widen the chainstays to accept a fatter tire. Also waiting for a custom stem from Firefly which should be ready in a few weeks.

Getting there:










This all being said, I have another project on the radar and it will be a hard tail. I just need to make a decision on the builder....


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

shenny88 said:


> Might be worth mentioning; i didnt want to go faster to win anything. I just wanted to go faster because speed=fun.


Dat's the money quote!

I ride rigid because it's more manly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

serious said:


> An entire industry and the racers in it (including me) value suspension lockout. For performance (as in racing) it is impossible to argue against it.





solo-x said:


> Yep. If you've ever had to sprint to beat 30 other guys to the start of the single track, or climb 12k in a 100 miler on a single speed, then the advantage of suspension with a lockout is something you're familiar with.


How do you know when there is a bicycle racer at the bar? He'll tell you 

The vast majority of mountain bikes sold will never be raced.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Who gives a rip about suspension forks and whether or not they lock out? This thread is about riding rigid.

You know what I like most about my rigid fork? No drama.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

SUSSY FORK IZ FO SISSY FOLK

rog


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Brothers of the wheel, i started this thread and I have seen the light and the answer is rigid SOMETIME. As I mentioned there are times when I know I could go faster especially on rough downhills which would not only be faster but MORE FUN! and to that end I present the SSSW (Single Speed Secret Weapon) Rigid when it needs to be, and 100 mm of silky travel when I need more fun. Redemption is at hand!


----------



## razardica (Sep 16, 2010)

lockout doesn't mean you're riding rigid


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

True, in fact lockout is more like 20mm of travel on the Fox which pretty much rocks. I rode that bike all last year with the RDO fork which I loved, but this setup is even better.


----------



## MikeAK (Jul 15, 2011)

For me, it's all about simplicity. Rigid forks are one less thing I have to maintain. Fully rigid SS is such a joy to own. I spend more time riding and less time tinkering.


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually the lockout on my Xfusion is mechanical & full rigid. Of course all the rest of my bikes run straight rigid forks.

what don't kill you only makes you smell stronger. ; -)


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

SS is simple enough. The fork is practically zero maintenance after I got it set right which only took one ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

razardica said:


> lockout doesn't mean you're riding rigid


if the fork doesn't go up n down you are.


----------



## razardica (Sep 16, 2010)

newmarketrog said:


> if the fork doesn't go up n down you are.


the fork always goes up and down, even locked out


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

razardica said:


> the fork always goes up and down, even locked out


my white bros was rock solid when locked out. smoke that fart face.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Jesus... that lockout cable is hideous.



shreddr said:


> Brothers of the wheel, i started this thread and I have seen the light and the answer is rigid SOMETIME. As I mentioned there are times when I know I could go faster especially on rough downhills which would not only be faster but MORE FUN! and to that end I present the SSSW (Single Speed Secret Weapon) Rigid when it needs to be, and 100 mm of silky travel when I need more fun. Redemption is at hand!


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Fork dive isn't always a bad thing, is it? In motorcycling, you use the fork dive to steepen up the head tube angle so you can "hook" into turns. Charge the turn, brake hard and deep, hook it right before you let go of the brakes, crack open the throttle. Down side is, you go flying if you don't do it right. That's on asphalt in good conditions. On second thought, that sounds like a really bad idea. 

I like the "snap" of a rigid ss and at first I was willing to put up with having to go slower in the slow parts. Until I figured out how to set it up tire-wise, and how to ride it, and now I don't have to go as slow.

To be clear, I would rather have a decent rigid fork than a crappy suspension fork, and since I'm too cheap to buy a decent suspension fork...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

. A decent rigid fork isn't cheap either.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> . A decent rigid fork isn't cheap either.


Identiti Rebate Jump Fork (425mm axle to crown, which is kinda low) on sale for $109

Identiti Rebate Jump Fork - Outside Outfitters


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Cheapest Fox 29er fork: ~$700
Most expensive Waltworks: ~$325
Carbon fork, free with new bike: priceless (literally)

Now, I wouldn't mind having a decent suspension fork, finally got my cheap butt off my cheap wallet and bought a vintage marzocchi for my vintage 26er, gonna rebuild it and see what the fuss is about. I mean, there are times, right? But, I have no doubt that riding around on cheap forks diminished the pleasure of having a mountain bike. Probably riding around on a really terrible rigid fork would have the same effect. But, if you got $400 to spend, you can get a darn good rigid fork.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Manitou Marvel Expert is around $450 or so.

For my riding, the P2 isn't going back on the Unit any time soon.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I picked up a brand new Fox Factory Float 100mm as a take off for $525. If you shop around you can find some top end stuff at bargain prices. I hear the rigid argument, I tried it for a year and liked it for all the reasons mentioned, but the setup I have now is better in every way.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Why? Cause I can.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> Why? Cause I can.


Thought you weren't into zip ties...

Am I looking at that wrong, does that have a zip tie down on the front of the fork?

Nice Potts, what's it goin' on? The purple looks like the Surly Straggler color, that crown is interesting and unconventional, peaks the curiosity.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The zip tie comment harkens back to my online battles with a worthy yet idiotic opponent. Long story. 

The fork is a Potts Type 2. Iconic design that's been around since the 80's. 

It's going on this. 29" Coconino. At paint now.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^post more when you got it together.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

1st iteration will be geared so be kind. 


dbhammercycle said:


> ^post more when you got it together.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> 1st iteration will be geared so be kind.


Haha, just post a pic of the non drive side with the disc blocking out the gears and we'll be good.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

127.0.0.1 said:


> correctomundo
> 
> climbing is awesome, downhills are useless filler in-between climbs


Amen, they are also where races (XC) are won!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

numbnuts said:


> Amen, they are also where races (XC) are won!


And the downhills are where they can be lost.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> And the downhills are where they can be lost.


Mathematically I would argue that's not usually the case. Area (time) under the curve vs. speed deltas suggests on a equally up and down course that races are won more on the up than the down.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

numbnuts said:


> Mathematically I would argue that's not usually the case. Area (time) under the curve vs. speed deltas suggests on a equally up and down course that races are won more on the up than the down.


Less chance of falling off on the ups.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

You spend more time going up, and the differences between riders on average is greater. 
You spend less time descending, and the differences between riders is much less.
I great descender can make time on the right course, but generally the gap is widened or closed on the climbs and flats.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A great descender it much less apt to flat or crash out also. But yes. The great climbers always kick my sorry a$$.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, that Type II fork is awesome. I hope to try one, some day. Dare I say I love it much more than the frame it's going on??


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Matching colour and internal routing are two ( rather vain ) reasons I'm currently enjoying rigid


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Man, that's some ride you have there! Sweet!!


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

slohr said:


> Man, that's some ride you have there! Sweet!!


Cheers dude. I absolutely love it!


----------



## FatDirt (Sep 11, 2014)

So stoked! Just completed the resurrection of my 97' CAD3 Cannondale to a fully rigid setup. Went with the 425mm Salsa Cromoto fork to roll 96er style. And yeah, I'm still rock'n XT thumbshifters in 1x8 style. First ride this AM and this setup is a keeper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

jeff said:


> The zip tie comment harkens back to my online battles with a worthy yet idiotic opponent. Long story.
> 
> The fork is a Potts Type 2. Iconic design that's been around since the 80's.
> 
> It's going on this. 29" Coconino. At paint now.


You really need to post up a pic of the frame now for everyone to see (the one i saw on Steve's FB the other day). Spectrum did an amazing job. Your bike is going to be amazing!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

BareNecessities said:


> Matching colour and internal routing are two ( rather vain ) reasons I'm currently enjoying rigid


Sick!


----------

